# Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?



## Tanny (3. Nov. 2013)

Hallo allerseits, 
ich bin ausser in diesem auch noch im Hühnerforum angemeldet. 

Dort wird seit einigen Jahren von einem Mitglied ein "Hühnerforum Kalender" hergestellt, der richtig klasse ist. 

Das Prozedere ist wie folgt: 
alle Forenmitglieder können das ganze Jahr hindurch Fotos von ihren Hühnern einsenden. 
"Dr Hühners" (der macht die Kalender) stellt die eingegangenen Fotos übers Jahr ca alle 6 Wochen zur Abstimmung ein. 

Jedes Forenmitglied hat dann die Möglichkeit mehrere Fotos für die Endabstimmung auszuwählen. 

Die Bilder mit den meisten Stimmen gehen in die Endabstimmung. 
Dort werden dann letztendlich 12 bzw 24 Bilder durch Abstimmung ermittelt, die in den Kalendern erscheinen. 

Dasselbe geschieht mit eingereichten Deckblattentwürfen. 

Im Oktober sind dann alle Abstimmungen durch und "Dr Hühners" macht daraus Hochglanzkalender, die man bestellen kann.
Zur Auswahl stehen A4 hoch mit Kästchen oder Zeilenformat, A4 quer mit pro Monat zwei Hühnerbildern oder A3. 

Die Kalender sind absolut toll und es ist schon klasse, einen Kalender zu haben, wo die eigenen Hühner mit drin sind 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das mit Teich- und Naturmotiven auch klasse ist. 

Darum hatte ich Dr Hühners mal gefragt, ob er das auch für andere Foren machen würde, falls Interesse bestände. 

Würde er.

Also falls hier Interesse bestände, müsste sich mal ein Mod. mit Dr Hühners direkt in Verbindung setzen (sagt mir dann einfach Bescheid, ich gebe Euch dann Namen und E-Mail).

Hier ein link zu der Hühnerkalendergeschichte.

Die ersten 4 oder 5 Themen befassen sich mit dem aktuellen Kalender:

http://www.huehner-info.de/forum/forumdisplay.php/31-Umfragen

viele Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

Hallo Kirstin 

Tolle Idee 

aber leider schon ein alter Hut ......................

 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33737/?q=kalender

Gruss Obs


----------



## Christine (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

...und nicht so der Renner...


----------



## Patrick K (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

Hallo 

Mein Kumpel hat auch einen "Hünerkalender" in der Kellerbar hängen 

sind zwar die ohne Federn, aber dafür haben sie ein Bunnyschwänzchen  

Gruss Obs


----------



## toschbaer (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

Hallo Patrik,
ich für mein Teil würde gerne wieder drei Gartenteichkalender haben wollen und wenn das nicht reichen sollte, nehme ich noch mehr, dann müsste der Kalender vor Weihnachten geliefert sein. 
Das Problem ist wie immer die Zeit!
Du kannst gerne mal Michael fragen, aber .....

Es gibt natürlich auch andere Fotografen; denn einige hier stellen schon tolle Fotos ein!!  

Und so manch anderer hat auch das Layout für einen Kalender


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

WHO ,

ist Dein Kumpel


----------



## Tanny (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

Hallo allerseits, 
@ Patrick ...und ich dachte, dass sei DER Hit. Ich habe so etwas im Hühnerforum zum ersten mal gesehen und fand die Idee  
Zumal es wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat, alle paar Wochen das ganze Jahr über zwischen vielen neuen Fotos auszuwählen, abzustimmen und gespannt drauf zu warten, was wohl bei der Endabstimmung rauskommt. Vom Fotos machen ganz zu schweigen. 

Auf jeden Fall - die Kalender sind  geworden.... allerdings ist  natürlich Geschmackssache....denn die Hühner in meinem Kalender haben Federn ...ist natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache.. 

@toschbaer das wäre dann ja ohnehin erst was für nächstes Jahr, da die Abstimmungen ja fast ein Jahr lang laufen. Aber meine 2014 er Hühnerkalender kommen jetzt ....und ich habe eine Reihe netter Weihnachtspräsente 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Moonlight (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

Also ich hätte gerne mal wieder einen kalender,wo auch einer meiner fische drin ist.
Mein platinum hatte es in einem anderen forum 2jahre in folge geschafft in dem kalender zu erscheinen.

Wieso wäre das hier nicht möglich und warum steht ihr so einem kalender negativ gegenüber ?

Mandy


----------



## karsten. (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

weil der Weg dahin so sehr  aufwendig ,riskant und undankbar ist 


mfG


----------



## Michael H (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

Denke mal wird doch schon an der Auflage scheitern , für 20 Kalender wird sich das doch nicht Rentieren


----------



## Tanny (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

Hallo allerseits, 



karsten. schrieb:


> weil der Weg dahin so sehr  aufwendig ,riskant und undankbar ist
> 
> 
> mfG



also so wie ich Matthias (Dr Hühners) verstanden habe, wäre er bereit, das auch in anderen Foren zu machen. Er meinte, er wolle sich nur niemandem von sich aus "aufdrängen".

Da er das im Hühnerforum seit mehreren Jahren macht inkl. der Abstimmungen und allem, denke ich, dass er a) weiss, was er tut und b), dass er ja quasi alles auf dem Rechner hat. 
Vermutlich sind die Arbeitsabläufe da dann überschaubar. 

Also wie gesagt, falls generell Interesse besteht, kann ich gerne einem Mod hier aus dem Forum die E-Mail von Matthias geben und der könnte dann mal direkt abklären wie das ablaufen könnte.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## muh.gp (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

Also, ich wäre auch dabei! Wäre doch was um über die anstehenden Wintermonate zu kommen... Immer schöne Bilder von Fischen, die man bewerten kann. Da wird die Sehnsucht nicht so groß!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## karsten. (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

moin

habt Ihr mal auf den Kalender 2013 geschaut ?

in 48 Tagen ist Heilig Abend

Auswahl ,Leyout ,Bestellorganisation, Druck , Bezahlung ,Versand 

das will sich kein Berufstätiger antun !

in vier Wochen schließen fast alle Druckereien das Jahr ab und die Zeit bis dahin ist meist verplant

2008 

haben wir im Juli angefangen und ...    es wurde am Ende knapp


Meine persönliche Meinung !


----------



## muh.gp (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

Hat ja keiner von einem Kalender 2014 gesprochen... Aber die Bewertungen bzw. die Fotoauswahl für einen Kalender 2015 könnte man doch jetzt schon starten. Gut Ding will Weile haben.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joachim (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender ?*

Hallo,

ich hab eben einen Kalender in einem Forum fertig gestellt (auch nach Fotowettbewerb) wo gerade mal 415 Mitglieder registriert sind und der aktive Anteil weit darunter. Dennoch haben wir 250 Kalender A4 Hochformat drucken lassen. Kosten: 1,6 Euro je Kalender (13 Seiten, glanz, 170g Papierqualität) excl. Versand. Der wird für 5 Euro das Stück vom Sponsor verkauft (incl. Versand!) und was nicht so weg geht wird er seinen Kunden bei Bestellungen einfach beipacken. Er hat halt ezwas Werbung am unteren Kalenderrand - bezahlt aber den ganzen Spaß. Die Gewinner des Fotowettbewerbes erhalten je Person einen Kalender gratis...

Will sagen - es geht, wenn man will und rechtzeitig anfängt. Und: ein Sponsor lässt den "Macher" wesentlich ruhiger schlafen.  


Bisher lief das über einen Fotowettbewerb, Vorbstellungen und dann hatten wir im Team den Versand an der Backe bzw. zuletzt recht bequem über Mitch und seine Druckerei.

Für einen 2014er Kalender ist es mMn. zu spät - ich hätte nicht mehr die Zeit, jetzt noch einen 2. Kalender zu erstellen usw.
Aber für einen Kalender 2015 wäre es noch früh genug 


Vorschlag - wir starten kurzfristig einen Fotowettbewerb noch im November. Es wird monatlich ein Gewinner ermittelt und so kann der Kalender Anfang November 2014 in Druck gehen... oder auch nicht wenns mit dem Druck nicht klappt. Aber dann hatten wir mal wieder nen Fotowettbewerb. 

Wie schauts aus?

@Michael
An der Auflage scheitert es nie - bestenfalls dann am Preis. Bei 25 Stück reden wir von etwa 9 Euro excl. Versand pro Stück. in A4. Höhere Stückzahlen machen ihn drastisch günstiger. 

@alle
Es muss auch klar sein, das je Monat nur 1 Bild gedruckt werden kann bei A4 - bei A3 könnte man über 1 großes und 3 Kleinere nachdenken...


----------



## maarkus (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Dann könnte ich nächstes Jahr auch ein Bild vom fertigen Teich zur Wahl stellen 

Interesse ist da.


----------



## Joachim (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Es gibt oben hier im Thema nun eine Umfrage wo man seine Meinung kund tun kann.


----------



## libsy (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Finde die Idee gut. Kenne sowas aus einem Peugeot Forum und habe mir immer einen gekauft.


----------



## Tanny (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo Joachim, 
 das klingt super  und ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei 


LG
Kirstin


----------



## Joerg (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo Joachim,

die Idee mit einem monatlichen Wettbewerb für die Einsendung von Fotos finde ich toll. 
Dann finden sich sicher genügend Interessentan am Ende des nächsten Jahres.


----------



## Joachim (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Moin...

bisher 17 Zustimmungen - hust... naja.


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Moin Joachim,
die von Dir gestartete Umfrage ist ja noch nicht mal 2 Tage hier zu sehen... und die Resonanz bisher, so sehe ich die Grafik: eine* überwältigende Mehrheit *würde sich über einen Fotowettbewerb und daraus resultierend einen Kalenderdruck freuen 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass eine ganze Reihe von usern um diese Jahreszeit eher sporadisch im Forum vorbeischauen... und "gut' Ding will Weile haben"


----------



## Plätscher (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo,

es wird Zeit, ich habe immer noch den 2011er Kalender hier hängen und so langsam kenne ich die Bilder auswendig


----------



## Patrick K (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo 
mir ist der Kalender ehrlich gesagt "EGAL" , aber Ich finde es ist schon mehr als lächerlich, bei 24 Teilnehmern einer Umfrage von einer  überwältigende Mehrheit zu sprechen, vor allem bei 19352 Mitgliedern.


Gruss Patrick3


----------



## Digicat (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Guten morgen

Ich wäre auch dabei ...

Freue mich schon.


----------



## Eugen (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

@ Patrick


----------



## Zacky (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*



Die Berücksichtigung der Daten und Fakten in diesem Zusammenhang mögen ein stimmiges Ergebnis mit den Angaben in dem Posting bringen, aber doch möchte ich anmerken, dass im Schnitt jeden Tag nur etwa 100 Mitglieder als echte Foris unterwegs sind. Der Rest hat sich irgendwann mal angemeldet, noch nie konstruktive Beiträge verfasst, vielleicht nur Fragen gestellt oder liest einfach nur mit. Selbst von den 100 echten Usern die täglich online gehen, schreiben regelmäßig nur noch wenige...und dann sieht das Ergebnis in der Summe durchaus positiv aus.


----------



## karsten. (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> 
> Ich wäre auch dabei ...
> 
> Freue mich schon.




Klar !

dann können sich die Anderen schon mal warm anziehen


----------



## troll20 (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Bei solch einer Abstimmung sollte bedacht werden, das sich fast nur Leute äußern werden, welche auch einen Kalender haben möchten. 
Kein Interesse am Kalender= kein Interesse am abstimmen. 

LG Rene


----------



## Elfriede (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo zusammen,

die Umfrage habe ich leider versäumt, aber an einem Kalender bin ich trotzdem interessiert.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Umfrage zuende oder wie kann man hier abstimmen?


----------



## Joachim (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo Totto,

die lief nur 10 Tage  Hab sie wieder aufgemacht - bis 6.12 kann man wieder abstimmen. 

@Zacky
Na... so düster schauts ja nun wirklich nicht aufs Jahr gesehen aus.  In der Saison sind weit über 500 registrierte am Tag online - jetzt ists am Teich ja erst mal ruhig und dasspiegelt sich nun eben auch im Forum nieder. Das war schon immer so.  So ein Server muss ja auch mal entspannen können - einfach mal abschalten wäre für den Server ja dann doch nicht gewünscht.


----------



## samorai (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo!
Warum Bilder als Wettbewerb? Und welche Bilder?......die Natur des Teiche's, ...oder Baubilder bzw. Filterbilder( Aufbau) oder nur Zufall's Bilder? Gibt es denn Kretherien?
Wie ist es denn angedacht? Die Idee an sich gefällt mir gut, ein Kalender ist ja auch nicht so unnütz.

LG Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Warum Bilder als Wettbewerb? Und welche Bilder?......die Natur des Teiche's, ...oder Baubilder bzw. Filterbilder( Aufbau) oder nur Zufall's Bilder? Gibt es denn Kretherien?
> Wie ist es denn angedacht? Die Idee an sich gefällt mir gut, ein Kalender ist ja auch nicht so unnütz.
> 
> LG Ron!



Ich denke mal Bilder, welche man selbst einen Monat an der Wand sehen möchte


----------



## samorai (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo Totto!
Im Prinzip denke ich es auch, aber es wird eine Regie geben, auf die Bilder. Denn einer oder mehrere müssen eine Auswahl treffen.

LG Ron!


----------



## troll20 (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Ich kenn das von anderen Foren, wo jeder per Mail welche einreichen kann.
Die Admins machen dann eine Vorauswahl.  Bedingungen wie aktuell aus diesem Jahr bzw der Jahreszeit entsprechend, nur eins pro Teilnehmer und Monat, schonmal eingesandte Bilder nicht nochmal .........
Ja und dann werden die besten 5 ins Forum gestellt, zur Abstimmung.  Der Gewinner kommt dann in den Kalender. 

LG Rene
_________________________________
PS habe aber immer noch kein Interesse an Kalendern,  hab jedes Jahr soviele, das ich sie verschenken darf


----------



## muh.gp (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Also ich finde den Plan, so wie von Rene geschildert echt Klasse und kann nur noch mal mein Interesse bekunden. Wäre eine schöne Sache!

Ich würde gleich zwei Kalender ordern, einem zu Hause und einen im Büro! Das nur so nebenbei....

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joachim (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo,

Rene`s Vorschlag ist nicht schlecht - man muss sehen wie wir es im Detail durchführen könnten. Denke aber mal das ein Start vor Januar unrealistisch ist, da zuvor noch einige Veränderungen am Forum selbst kommen werden.

Die Qualität der Fotos spielt dabei eine entscheidende Rolle. In einem anderem Forum ist der Kalender 2014 (A4 hoch) eben fertig gedruckt worden und das in durchaus guter Qualität, wenn man den Digitaldruck bedenkt. Auch hier hatte ich ganz schön zu schwitzen beim nachbearbeiten der Fotos und nachbeschaffen höher aufgelöster Fotos. Für einen A4 Kalender müssen Fotos mind. 2550x1920 Pixel aufweisen und vor allem nicht verwackelt und scharf sein. Handyfotos fallen zu 99,99% von vornherein raus.
usw. 
Für A3 und dann womöglich quer sind die Anforderungen an die Fotos und die Pixelauflösung ungleich höher.

Man könnte es ja auch auf 4 Monate straffen, wo jeweils 3 Fotos den Weg in einen Kalender finden können. Dann könnte der Spaß in der Saison laufen, was ja auch mehr ansprechen würde und mehr Kalender wären mit einem geringerem Preis einhergehend. Unter 50 Stück wird es keinen geben - das sollte vorher klar sein, es sei denn ich finde einen oder mehrere Sponsoren aber dann kommen wieder neue "Probleme"  ins Spiel: Werbung. 

Na mal schauen wie es sich weiter entwickelt. Es können gern auch weitere Ideen vorgebracht werden - jetzt ist Zeit dafür.


----------



## samorai (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo!
Rene, sein Vorschlag ist ausgesprochen fair! Wenn es so läuft, dann nehme ich auch 2 Stck.,
fall's einer runter fällt.  
..... da wird doch ganz schönes Lebend-Gewicht an Fischen drin sein.

LG Ron!


----------



## Tanny (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo, 
ich finde den Vorschlag auch 

Wenn mir der Kalender gefällt, werde ich mit Sicherheit mehrere nehmen. 
Dieses Jahr habe ich von dem Hühnerkalender ca. 15 Stück genommen. 
Sie eignen sich wunderbar als "Beigabe" in den Weihnachtstüten für die verschiedenen Leute, die hier so ein und ausgehen und auch einen Bezug zum Hof und den Hühnern haben. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Joachim (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Und da ist dann wieder das alte Problem:



> Wenn mir der Kalender gefällt, werde ich mit Sicherheit mehrere nehmen.



Man soll als Forum in Vorleistung gehen, und dann "vergessen" wieder viele ihre Zusagen... 

Wenn es starten wird, dann wird es den Kalender nur gegen bezahlte Vorbestellung geben. Die Monatsmotive und Kalenderblätter wären freilich vorher einzusehen... aber nicht anders, es sei denn es will sich jemand anders das Risiko aufbinden.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Was in dem kalender an bildern erscheint haben 1.der fotograf und 2.wir in der hand.
Ich denke schon,dass wir einen kalender zusammenstellen können,der allen gefällt.
Liegt an unserer abstimmung . . .wenn es so gehandhabt wird,wie rene vorgeschlagen hat.

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

So ein Fotowettbewerb muß ja nicht unbedingt im Kalender enden. 
Wenn natürlich genug Besteller und Vorauszahler für einen Kleindruck zusammen kommen um so besser.

LG Rene


----------



## Tanny (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*



Joachim schrieb:


> Und da ist dann wieder das alte Problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Joachim, 
na, da hast Du mich falsch verstanden - sowie ich die Bilder kenne, würde ich schon vor dem Druck entscheiden, ob und wie viele ich nehmen würde und Vorkasse fände ich auch selbstverständlich. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Joachim (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo Kirstin,

na dann schaun wir mal...

- Fotowettbewerb: jeder darf je Monat 1 Bild einsenden, also 3 im ersten Bewertungsdurchgang für Jan/Feb/Mrz jedes weitere (später) hochgeladene Foto wird gelöscht oder bei der Bewertung ignoriert. Der Wettberwerb läuft 5 Monate - 4 zum hochladen und jeweils einer zum bewerten ab Ende des jeweiligen Monats (hört sich komplizierter an als es dann ist   ) 
Bsp. Fotos für Jan/Feb/Mrz werden im April hochgeladen und ab 1. Mai bis 31. Mai bewertet

Fotos zu geringer Auflösung für den Druck würden vom Druck freilich ausgeschlossen werden.

- Kalender wird im 6. Monat nach Ende des 5. Monats des Wettbewerbes erstellt und vorgestellt. Ab jetzt wären Vorbestellungen möglich und sobald 50 beisammen sind geht der Kalender in Druck. 

Kommen keine 50 zusammen könnte ich mir vorstellen die Druckdaten zur Verfügung zu stellen, so das sich jeder der einen gern hätte ihn individuell drucken lassen könnte. Vorrausgesetzt es würde die Copyright Frage zuvor geklärt sein.

Start könnte der 1. April sein (  ), Bewertungsende am 31. August und der Kalender wäre dann Ende September zur Vorbestellung frei zum Abschuß...



Ok... Formatfrage: A4 oder A3 hoch oder quer?


----------



## samorai (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo Joachim!
Gibt es Eingränzungen der Bilder?....Ich könnte zB: Vor mein Grundstück gehen und Schneegänse fotografieren, weil es da ein Naturschutzgebiet gibt, hat auch mit Wasser zu tun, währe aber nicht "Teich- entsprechend".
Sollte ein gewisses Thema beibehalten werden, oder "Querfeld ein" ?

LG Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interesse an Teichkalender 2015?*

Hallo Joachim,

mal kurz zu deiner Formatfrage. DinA 3 wäre toll, setzt aber eine hohe Qualität der Fotos voraus. Ich persönlich würde das Querformat besser finden.

Hört sich alles richtig toll an, freue mich schon!

Grüße,
Holger


----------

